# standard gears heavy ten single lever qcgb



## janvanruth (Feb 11, 2015)

i have a heavy ten single lever qcgb
the cover of the geartrain  gives the apropriate gears for the metric threads
i would like to know what the standard gears are for the tpi threads


----------



## OldMachinist (Feb 12, 2015)

Need more information.
Is it a normal range or high range gearbox?
Inch or metric lead screw?


----------



## janvanruth (Feb 13, 2015)

i dont know if it is one or the other
i didnt know there were two different kinds
this looks to be same  as i have, i havent got the lathe around so ik took a picture of the internet that looks a lot like mine
i havent used the qcgb  as yet, priority was getting the lathe running again and the bolts i needed i made on my b type 10k
now i notice sliding gear in and out
what does that mean?


----------



## mudwizer (Feb 14, 2015)

I have the same gear box on my 9" interested also


----------



## OldMachinist (Feb 15, 2015)

The wide range gear box will cut 224 TPI.
I only have found the info on a couple of the gears. The stud gear is 24 teeth and the gear that mounts to the gearbox is 66 teeth.


----------



## janvanruth (Feb 15, 2015)

thanks Don,

now i see that metrification is not just swapping a couple of gears but a whole new bracket as well.
i saw the bracket when i got the lathe, didnt know what is was for
i found a wide gear and one double gear like in your picture
i will have to sort out the rest of the stuff i got with the lathe and hopefully it will be complete
as the thread dial is missing i hope to find a way to adept the 10k thread dial for the 10l
chances of finding one overhere are very slim and i would love to be able to cut inch threads other than 8 tpi on the 10l


----------

